# gdm fails after nvidia driver installation



## alien8 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi, I installed nvidia driver (304.something, it's appropriate for my GPU) from ports and now GDM don't work (black screen). No errors in xorg.log, here's gdm.log:

```
** (gnome-settings-daemon:1163): WARNING **: Ignoring unknown module 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.orientation'

(gnome-settings-daemon:1163): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: remote volume monitor with dbus name org.gtk.vfs.HalVolumeMonitor is not supported

(gnome-settings-daemon:1163): media-keys-plugin-WARNING **: Unable to inhibit keypresses: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.login1 was not provided by any .service files

(gnome-settings-daemon:1163): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to obtain org.freedesktop.color-manager.create-profile auth
X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
  Major opcode of failed request:  139 (RANDR)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  7 (RRSetScreenSize)
  Serial number of failed request:  185
  Current serial number in output stream:  186
```
Here's my xorg.conf generated using nvidia-config:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 355.11  (root@101amd64-quarterly-job-21)  Fri Jul 29 07:12:07 UTC 2016

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```
help, please...


----------



## Kajanos (Aug 12, 2016)

Did you try it: https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/freebsd/how-to-guides/installing-a-desktop-environment-on-freebsd/


----------



## Sevendogs (Aug 12, 2016)

Did you add 
	
	



```
nvidia_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf ? This loads the nvidia driver at boot.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2016)

Please post the /var/log/Xorg.0.log. You may not have noticed anything but we might


----------



## alien8 (Aug 12, 2016)

Kajanos said:


> Did you try it: https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/freebsd/how-to-guides/installing-a-desktop-environment-on-freebsd/


Yes, I followed same instructions from handbook. GNOME and KDE both were working, then I followed these instructions on installing Compiz-Fusion https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-compiz-fusion.html. It turned out that nvidia driver I installed from package doesn't support my GPU, so I deleted it and compiled version 304.131 which should be appropriate (GeForce 7025).
I was wrong in my first post because after a while GNOME starts (I see 'workbench') but it only looks suspended showing arrows in the bottom of the screen (hope you understand me).
But it' diffirent situation when I use xorg.conf with lines relating to glx:

```
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 355.11  (root@101amd64-quarterly-job-21)  Fri Jul 29 07:12:07 UTC 2016


Section "ServerLayout"
  Identifier  "Layout0"
  Screen  0  "Screen0" 0 0
  InputDevice  "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
  InputDevice  "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  # generated from default
  Identifier  "Mouse0"
  Driver  "mouse"
  Option  "Protocol" "auto"
  Option  "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
  Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
  Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  # generated from default
  Identifier  "Keyboard0"
  Driver  "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier  "Monitor0"
  VendorName  "Unknown"
  ModelName  "Unknown"
  HorizSync  28.0 - 33.0
  VertRefresh  43.0 - 72.0
  Option  "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
  Identifier  "Device0"
  Driver  "nvidia"
  VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier  "Screen0"
  Device  "Device0"
  Monitor  "Monitor0"
  DefaultDepth  24
  Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
  SubSection  "Display"
  Depth  24
     Viewport  0 0
     Depth  24
     Modes  "1280x1024"
  EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
  Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```


----------



## alien8 (Aug 12, 2016)

Because  GNOME statrs and it all looks OK, but there are plenty of error messages in terminal (dbus is mentioned in almost all of them) when I start a application (web) screen outside the window gets black, and everything is suspended.
most recent /var/messages:

```
Aug 12 17:00:00 amd newsyslog[1337]: logfile turned over due to size>100K
Aug 12 17:22:05 amd kernel: NVRM: Xid (PCI:0000:00:0d): 1, Channel 00000002 Method 00000060 Data beef0233
Aug 12 17:22:05 amd kernel: NVRM: Xid (PCI:0000:00:0d): 1, Channel 00000002 Method 00000060 Data beef0233
Aug 12 17:22:05 amd gnome-session-binary[1183]: WARNING: App 'gnome-shell.desktop' exited with code 1
Aug 12 17:22:06 amd dbus[613]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.146" (uid=1001 pid=1373 comm="/usr/local/bin/gnome-shell ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.65" (uid=0 pid=1137 comm="/usr/local/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")
Aug 12 17:22:07 amd dbus[613]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.GeoClue2' (using servicehelper)
Aug 12 17:22:07 amd dbus[613]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.GeoClue2'
Aug 12 17:22:07 amd dbus[613]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.146" (uid=1001 pid=1373 comm="/usr/local/bin/gnome-shell ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.65" (uid=0 pid=1137 comm="/usr/local/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")
Aug 12 17:22:42 amd dbus[613]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.146" (uid=1001 pid=1373 comm="/usr/local/bin/gnome-shell ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.65" (uid=0 pid=1137 comm="/usr/local/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")
Aug 12 17:22:42 amd kernel: NVRM: Xid (PCI:0000:00:0d): 1, Channel 00000002 Method 00000060 Data beef0233
Aug 12 17:22:42 amd dbus[613]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.146" (uid=1001 pid=1373 comm="/usr/local/bin/gnome-shell ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.65" (uid=0 pid=1137 comm="/usr/local/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")
Aug 12 17:22:42 amd dbus[613]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.146" (uid=1001 pid=1373 comm="/usr/local/bin/gnome-shell ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.65" (uid=0 pid=1137 comm="/usr/local/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")
Aug 12 17:22:42 amd dbus[613]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.146" (uid=1001 pid=1373 comm="/usr/local/bin/gnome-shell ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.65" (uid=0 pid=1137 comm="/usr/local/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")
Aug 12 17:22:42 amd dbus[613]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.146" (uid=1001 pid=1373 comm="/usr/local/bin/gnome-shell ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.65" (uid=0 pid=1137 comm="/usr/local/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")
Aug 12 17:22:46 amd kernel: NVRM: Xid (PCI:0000:00:0d): 1, Channel 00000002 Method 00000060 Data beef0233
Aug 12 17:22:46 amd kernel: NVRM: Xid (PCI:0000:00:0d): 13, 0002 beef3901 00000039 00000100 00000000 00000100
Aug 12 17:23:06 amd gnome-session-binary[1183]: WARNING: App 'gnome-shell.desktop' exited with code 1
Aug 12 17:23:06 amd gnome-session-binary[1183]: WARNING: App 'gnome-shell.desktop' exited with code 1
Aug 12 17:23:06 amd gnome-session-binary[1183]: WARNING: App 'gnome-shell.desktop' respawning too quickly
Aug 12 17:23:53 amd devd: check_clients:  dropping disconnected client
```

This is gdm log:

```
** (gnome-settings-daemon:1156): WARNING **: Ignoring unknown module 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.orientation'

(gnome-settings-daemon:1156): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: remote volume monitor with dbus name org.gtk.vfs.HalVolumeMonitor is not supported

(gnome-settings-daemon:1156): media-keys-plugin-WARNING **: Unable to inhibit keypresses: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.login1 was not provided by any .service files

(gnome-shell:1162): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: remote volume monitor with dbus name org.gtk.vfs.HalVolumeMonitor is not supported

(ibus-daemon:1165): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: remote volume monitor with dbus name org.gtk.vfs.HalVolumeMonitor is not supported
Gjs-Message: JS LOG: No permission to trigger offline updates: Polkit.Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Action org.freedesktop.packagekit.trigger-offline-update is not registered

(gnome-shell:1162): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: remote volume monitor with dbus name org.gtk.vfs.GPhoto2VolumeMonitor is not supported
Gjs-Message: JS LOG: Could not get properties from org.freedesktop.locale1

(gnome-settings-daemon:1156): power-plugin-WARNING **: Unable to inhibit suspend: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.login1 was not provided by any .service files

(gnome-settings-daemon:1156): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Error releasing name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: The connection is closed

(gnome-settings-daemon:1156): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Invalid id 4 passed to g_bus_unown_name()
```

and this is Xorg.0.log:

```
[  108.203]
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[  108.203] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  108.203] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p37 amd64
[  108.203] Current Operating System: FreeBSD amd 10.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE #0 r297264: Fri Mar 25 02:10:02 UTC 2016  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[  108.203] Build Date: 28 July 2016  06:10:58AM
[  108.203] 
[  108.203] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  108.203]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  108.203] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  108.203] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 12 16:24:11 2016
[  108.290] (==) Using config file: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[  108.302] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
[  108.302] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[  108.302] (**) |  |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[  108.325] (**) |  |-->Device "Device0"
[  108.325] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[  108.325] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[  108.325] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  108.325] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  108.325] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  108.438] (==) FontPath set to:
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  108.438] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  108.438] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
[  108.438] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[  108.438] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[  108.438] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[  108.438] (II) Loader magic: 0x801510
[  108.438] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  108.438]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  108.438]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[  108.438]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[  108.438]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  108.439] (--) PCI:*(0:0:13:0) 10de:03d6:1849:03d6 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf9000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  108.439] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  108.452] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  109.142] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  109.142]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  109.142]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[  109.142] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  304.131  Sun Nov  8 22:04:30 PST 2015
[  109.142] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[  109.142] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[  109.224] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  109.224]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  109.224]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  109.231] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  304.131  Sun Nov  8 21:46:47 PST 2015
[  109.231] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[  109.232] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 134217730.0)
[  109.232] (++) using VT number 9

[  109.233] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[  109.233] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[  109.233] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[  109.243] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  109.243]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  109.243]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  109.243] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[  109.243] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[  109.243] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[  109.253] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  109.253]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  109.253]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  109.253] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[  109.253] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[  109.253] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[  109.256] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  109.256] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  109.256] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[  109.256] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  109.256] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[  109.256] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
[  109.267] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[  110.136] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a (C61) at PCI:0:13:0
[  110.136] (II) NVIDIA(0):  (GPU-0)
[  110.136] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
[  110.136] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.61.32.28.01
[  110.136] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
[  110.136] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a at PCI:0:13:0
[  110.136] (--) NVIDIA(0):  NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (connected)
[  110.136] (--) NVIDIA(0): NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  110.136] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  110.136] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  110.136] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  110.136] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[  110.136] (II) NVIDIA(0):  "CRT-0:1280x1024"
[  110.136] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024
[  110.137] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to support custom viewPortOut 1280 x 720 +0 +152
[  110.137] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
[  110.137] (--) NVIDIA(0):  option
[  110.137] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
[  110.137] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[  110.140] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-0:1280x1024"
[  110.234] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[  110.235] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled
[  110.235] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[  110.236] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[  110.236] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[  110.236] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[  110.236] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[  110.236] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[  110.236] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]  VDPAU driver: nvidia
[  110.237] (--) RandR disabled
[  110.244] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[  110.244] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.(II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[  111.004] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[  111.004] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[  111.016] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[  111.021] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  111.021]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.8.1
[  111.021]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  111.021]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[  111.021] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[  111.022] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  111.022] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  111.022] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[  111.022] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[  111.022] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[  111.022] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[  111.022] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[  111.022] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[  111.022] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[  111.022] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[  111.022] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[  111.022] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[  111.022] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[  111.041] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  111.041]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.9.1
[  111.041]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  111.041]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[  111.041] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[  111.041] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  111.041] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[  111.041] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[  111.041] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  111.041] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[  111.041] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  111.041] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[  111.041] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[  111.041] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[  111.041] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  111.041] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  111.042] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  111.042] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  111.042] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[  111.042] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[  111.042] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
[  118.896] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  118.896] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  118.896] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  118.961] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  118.961] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  118.961] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  124.536] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  124.536] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  124.536] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  136.825] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  136.825] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  136.825] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  136.893] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  136.893] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  136.893] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  139.907] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  139.907] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  139.907] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  190.922] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  190.922] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  190.922] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  190.998] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  190.998] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  190.998] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  193.071] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  193.071] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  193.071] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  570.061] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  570.061] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  570.061] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  570.126] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  570.126] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  570.126] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  571.804] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  571.804] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  571.804] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  3583.008] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  3583.008] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  3583.008] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  3583.074] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  3583.074] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  3583.074] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
[  3584.730] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  3584.730] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device NEC LCD73VM (CRT-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[  3584.730] (**) NVIDIA(0):  been enabled on all display devices.)
```


----------



## alien8 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sevendogs said:


> Did you add
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did.
I followed these instructions: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-compiz-fusion.html


----------



## alien8 (Aug 17, 2016)

OK, KDE4 seems to work fine, the problem is with GDM...


----------

